# My Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase FC703N3S6B with PICTURES



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

I have been lusting over this watch ever since I saw it on the forums a while back. I had previously tried on the 42mm version but it felt too big on my tiny wrist for a dress watch so I decided to wait. Little did I know that they actually came out with a 38.8mm version last year and I have been waiting ever since to get a good deal on it on the grey or used market. Finally last week I found a good deal I couldn't refuse on certifiedwatchstore.com and pulled the trigger on this watch. The watch looks amazing and the details and finishing on this watch is a great value considering the in-house movement and affordable price tag. I only wish the blue dial version came with the alligator strap like the one the white dial version has but I'll probably get an aftermarket hirsch strap or something similar to go with it. Any 18mm strap recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful choice! I love the size, color, movement, and bracelet option. Well played!


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

mpalmer said:


> Beautiful choice! I love the size, color, movement, and bracelet option. Well played!


Thank you very much


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

The dial is one of my favorite blue dials ever. Very nice.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

It's really, really classy. I've been looking for a dress watch to replace my Tissot and until recently only the Montblac Star Automatic and Meisterstuck Heritage have been on my short list. Your Moonphase looks exquisite!


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

I really like the blue and that's why I chose the blue dial over the white even though I really really like the white dial too. 

And I was also looking at the Montblanc heritage for my dress watch but I just fell in love with the Frederique Constant and haven't looked back since


----------



## S1k (Mar 9, 2016)

That watch is gorgeous, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Simple yet elegant, congrats


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Congrats! Love the 38.8mm size! Can't wait to see it on your leather straps =)


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

JiltedGen said:


> I was so close to pulling the trigger on this when i was at the store and was offered this watch for a really good price. I now regret not getting it.


What was the price they offered you at the store? If it's an AD there is no way they can offer you the price that you can get online. You can get it wayyy cheaper on the grey market


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, didn't know they have 38mm one. Gorgeous piece! Congrats and wear it well


----------



## kunimi (Dec 14, 2015)

looks classy, congrats sir !


----------



## gigi22 (Jun 4, 2015)

Great watch, thinking to get the 42 mm one for me, I have a 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

nice watch but is there no second hand on this?


----------



## Herbalizer (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow ... glad you got the the 38mm for sure, the 42 would have been too large for your wrist IMO.

Nice


----------



## Watch_now (Jun 6, 2016)

Congrats kinwah! Looks awesome!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Great photos, such a classic looking watch. One of my favorite FCs.


----------

